# Latest sewer inspection



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wukug5x489fi7pp/Larson1.mp4?dl=0

My turn for the bad ones. This is right at the curb in the street. Thinking maybe a patch or dig. 

Just need to find out what the road cut permit will cost.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think you'll patch that one. You could burst it but it sounds like an easy dig.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Misaligned by over 50%...:no:

Looks like a dig to me...


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Figured it was going to be a dig.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

6' 3" deep is a lot of earth and cement (sidewalk) to move. Looks like you had to run camera thru toilet. Must've not had a clean out.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> 6' 3" deep is a lot of earth and cement (sidewalk) to move. Looks like you had to run camera thru toilet. Must've not had a clean out.


That is through a cleanout on the stack.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

cleanouts on stacks are rough for patches anyway but sometimes with good access to the line it is worth a dry run or two with the packer to inflate it at the bad spot just to see if the pipe shifts back to near it's original spot. I will say that usually when you see a shift of that much then the other end of the pipe is pretty offset also.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Cuda said:


> cleanouts on stacks are rough for patches anyway but sometimes with good access to the line it is worth a dry run or two with the packer to inflate it at the bad spot just to see if the pipe shifts back to near it's original spot. I will say that usually when you see a shift of that much then the other end of the pipe is pretty offset also.


That is what I am being told by the patch company.

Think it should be dug, in order for it to be repaired properly.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Cajunhiker said:


> 6' 3" deep is a lot of earth and cement (sidewalk) to move. Looks like you had to run camera thru toilet. Must've not had a clean out.


Only about 10 scoops and 15 minutes of saw cutting. Surely your not talking hand digging :blink:


----------

